# Omega First Omega In Space



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I am considering purchasing my first-ever Omega.

I have, in the past, considered purchasing an Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.

My wrist is small and thin, at approximately 6.4 inches in diameter.

Two days ago, I tried on, for the first time, a First Omega In Space (FOIS).

Its 39.7mm diameter really suits my small wrist.

Its pricing is identical to the 'real' Moonwatch with Hesalite Crystal and massive box with goodies.

I like the FOIS' smaller size and Sapphire Crystal (for scratch-resistance).

I am sure that you guys have answered umpteen times questions like these, but, would you guys steer me away from this model and into the 'real' Speedy Pro?

I shall include a photo of my current collection, as well as a photo taken courtesy of the Internet of a FOIS.

Thanks guys.


----------



## altm (Oct 15, 2015)

dantan said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am considering purchasing my first-ever Omega.
> 
> I have, in the past, considered purchasing an Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.
> ...


dantan, did you try on both or just the FOIS? If you didn't I'd suggest that you do. Try one and then the other; swap back and forth a couple of times. The FOIS is a smidge under 47mm lug to lug versus, from memory, 48mm for the Speedy Pro. For those chaps blessed with manly wrists a millimeter is neither here nor there but on small wrists a millimeter makes a difference.
As an alternative have you considered, from the pre-loved market, a Speedy Reduced in it's 3539.50.00 guise? It's not an 1863 and never will be but as far as the external aesthetics go the 3539.50.00 is a reasonably close match to the Speedy Pro and at 45mm is, in my opinion, considerably better proportioned on a small wrist.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

dantan said:


> would you guys steer me away from this model and into the 'real' Speedy Pro?


I would say try not to allow yourself to fall for the whole "real" Speedmaster thing to the extent that you convince yourself anything other than the Pro is an inferior watch. That might be easier said than done as a lot of people will tell you otherwise! 

Sure, try on the Pro and if it suits you and sings to you, then by all means go for it. You'll absolutely love it. It's a wonderful watch.

But there are also wonderful non-Pro Speedmasters, including the FOIS. Think about what the FOIS _is_, not what it _isn't_ and make a decision based on what _you_ truly like, not on what you've been told you _should_ like...

Good luck! 
;-)


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, I have tried both Watches on my wrist. The 42mm Speedmaster Professional does wear noticeably larger than the FOIS. I would much prefer a manual-wind model, so the Reduced model is unfortunately out for me. Thank you very much for the suggestion, though.



altm said:


> dantan, did you try on both or just the FOIS? If you didn't I'd suggest that you do. Try one and then the other; swap back and forth a couple of times. The FOIS is a smidge under 47mm lug to lug versus, from memory, 48mm for the Speedy Pro. For those chaps blessed with manly wrists a millimeter is neither here nor there but on small wrists a millimeter makes a difference.
> As an alternative have you considered, from the pre-loved market, a Speedy Reduced in it's 3539.50.00 guise? It's not an 1863 and never will be but as far as the external aesthetics go the 3539.50.00 is a reasonably close match to the Speedy Pro and at 45mm is, in my opinion, considerably better proportioned on a small wrist.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The good thing is that the FOIS has the same movement - the 1861 - as the Speedmaster Pro.

Thank you very much for the suggestions.



Ken G said:


> I would say try not to allow yourself to fall for the whole "real" Speedmaster thing to the extent that you convince yourself anything other than the Pro is an inferior watch. That might be easier said than done as a lot of people will tell you otherwise!
> 
> Sure, try on the Pro and if it suits you and sings to you, then by all means go for it. You'll absolutely love it. It's a wonderful watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

dantan said:


> Yes, I have tried both Watches on my wrist. The 42mm Speedmaster Professional does wear noticeably larger than the FOIS. I would much prefer a manual-wind model, so the Reduced model is unfortunately out for me. Thank you very much for the suggestion, though.


Hi, did you try the speedmaster professional with leather? I have 6.5" wrist and tried all three in store, I thought the difference between FOIS and speedmaster professional on leather is minimal, as the FOIS has longer lugs. The bracelet on the speedmaster professional has end links that stick out, making the watch wear larger

If you still prefer the size of the FOIS then go for it, it is a fantastic watch as well. Just that to me, I prefer the whole Apollo connection with the speedmaster professional model

By the way, nice collection


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have only seen and tried on the Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch 42mm with Bracelet. Unfortunately, the AD's here never have one of these with Leather Strap.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Thanks for the kind words. 

I have added a couple of G-Shocks (Rangeman and GA-700) since that photo was taken. I can see that you love your G-Shocks!



aalin13 said:


> Hi, did you try the speedmaster professional with leather? I have 6.5" wrist and tried all three in store, I thought the difference between FOIS and speedmaster professional on leather is minimal, as the FOIS has longer lugs. The bracelet on the speedmaster professional has end links that stick out, making the watch wear larger
> 
> If you still prefer the size of the FOIS then go for it, it is a fantastic watch as well. Just that to me, I prefer the whole Apollo connection with the speedmaster professional model
> 
> By the way, nice collection


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

dantan said:


> I have only seen and tried on the Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch 42mm with Bracelet. Unfortunately, the AD's here never have one of these with Leather Strap.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> ...


I do love my G-Shocks, it was my first watch 20 years ago, so they have a special place in my heart. I've added a few seikos and speedmaster professional this year, but too lazy to update my signature. You have a few pieces that are on my radar, but probably not for another 12 months, need to save up first

I didn't get the chance to try the speedmaster professional on leather before buying, but have since worn it on leather strap and NATO, and it definitely wears smaller than on bracelet. The connection between the the end link and the first link sticks out a few mm beyond the lugs, causing the watch to wear larger. I have it back on the bracelet now as it is summer, but will definitely go back to leather and NATO when the weather cools


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

As you know, the FOIS shares the movement with the Pro and is every inch a proper Speedmaster imo. I too have a smaller wrist and that was part of the decision, but I also much preferred the alpha hands, applied logo and straight-lugged case of the FOIS. Hesalite instead of sapphire might have been nice, but then not sure how the hesalite would suit this watch. Sapphire gives it a slightly modern edge which can be a good thing too. Heritage and history aside, I would make the same choice again. I would also add that my initial purchase of this watch was meant as a stopgap until the new Heuer Autavia comes out next year. However, the FOIS has become my most worn watch and is probably the safest in my collection now. Absolutely love it.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice, mate! I shall keep these in mind.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Lug to lug is a better indicator of how the watch will wear as against the case diameter. 

I have 6.5" wrists and the Pro fits me perfectly. I tried on a Portuguese chrono some time ago and think the Speedy wears smaller than the Portugese


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lug to lug is a better indicator of how the watch will wear as against the case diameter.
> 
> I have 6.5" wrists and the Pro fits me perfectly. I tried on a Portuguese chrono some time ago and think the Speedy wears smaller than the Portugese


I have 6.5" wrists and I felt the pro was too big. I guess it's what you're comfortable with on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

imagwai said:


> As you know, the FOIS shares the movement with the Pro and is every inch a proper Speedmaster imo. I too have a smaller wrist and that was part of the decision, but I also much preferred the alpha hands, applied logo and straight-lugged case of the FOIS. Hesalite instead of sapphire might have been nice, but then not sure how the hesalite would suit this watch. Sapphire gives it a slightly modern edge which can be a good thing too. Heritage and history aside, I would make the same choice again. I would also add that my initial purchase of this watch was meant as a stopgap until the new Heuer Autavia comes out next year. However, the FOIS has become my most worn watch and is probably the safest in my collection now. Absolutely love it.
> View attachment 10328130


I love this, and when my time comes for a Speedmaster, this is the one I'd want. Gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought my apollo 15 35th anniversary after trying the 50th anniversary patch edition on leather. I believe with a manual wind based movement, the speedy is slim and lug to lug length is manageable for even small wrist like 6" (that's mine). Remove the bracelet and put it on leather or nato strap, it is easily the most comfortable watch to wear without being out of place. Thus, I think fois or speedy professional is a good choice.

Sent from Note 4 using tapatalk


----------



## MasterBlaster300 (Aug 22, 2011)

The FIOS is a very nice watch! Only bit of advice I can add is , visit a boutique if possible and see the Omega watches in person!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Personally, I'd either go for the Speedy Pro or look at other options from Zenith. The Tag Heuer 1887 is vastly underrated as well...


----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

It's a fairly pedestrian 3 register chronograph that has been hyped out of all proportion due to something like it going into outer space. That having been said, what you buy should be dictated by what _you_ enjoy seeing on your wrist, not what a bunch of strangers (albeit well meaning strangers) say you _should_ like seeing on your wrist.

Whichever way you decide to go, make sure it's right for you.


----------



## altm (Oct 15, 2015)

MasterBlaster300 said:


> Only bit of advice I can add is , visit a boutique if possible and see the Omega watches in person!


Advice to live by from the MasterBlaster; I was excited by the arrival of the FOIS but after seeing it in the metal I concluded that I was under-whelmed and it was over-hyped.


----------



## starter (Aug 21, 2010)

Mouse_at_Large said:


> It's a fairly pedestrian 3 register chronograph that has been hyped out of all proportion due to something like it going into outer space. That having been said, what you buy should be dictated by what _you_ enjoy seeing on your wrist, not what a bunch of strangers (albeit well meaning strangers) say you _should_ like seeing on your wrist.
> 
> Whichever way you decide to go, make sure it's right for you.


I agree that the OP should go with his gut versus the advice of strangers, and furthermore, that he probably shouldn't be swayed by the watch's affiliation with the space program, unless that affiliation holds a particular attraction for him. But let's keep the facts straight:

1. The Speedmaster Professional employs one of the finest and most important chronograph movements ever produced, the Lemania 2310. In fact, various models by Patek Philippe and Vacheron Constantin use roughly the same one. And before we discuss 321 vs 861 vs 1861, research the actual differences between those movements, particularly the 861 and 1861. They are minuscule. The current 1861 Speedy Pro remains a spectacular example of a hand-wound mechanical chronograph. If all watches stopped being made tomorrow, and WIS had to vote for one watch for each category out of all watches ever produced, I have very little doubt the Speedy Pro would take top honors among chronographs. Even Rolex guys tend to rank it over the Daytona, and they _hate_ doing that. There is nothing "pedestrian" about the Speedmaster Professional at all.

2. The sum changes made between the original space program Speedys and the current space program Speedys are very small and subtle indeed. From 1966 until today, it's literally one of the most unchanged watches in the marketplace. Perhaps _the_ most unchanged. Notice how I said "original" space program Speedys and "current" space program Speedys? That's because it's _still_ going into space. The past _and current_ iterations of the Speedmaster Professional are the only watches cleared by NASA for EVA (space walks). A current Speedy Pro was used for a space walk just two years ago.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My wrist is around 6.5+. I recently switched from the bracelet to an OEM strap and clasp (short). To me, the watch wears smaller than expected.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

The FOIS and Pro wear nearly the same on the wrist in my experience. I've owned both, and much prefer the FOIS (and only own the FOIS now). Straight lugs, lack of crown guards, alpha hands, applied logo, and beveled subdials are all elements of the FOIS I really enjoy over the Pro. I would prefer a hesalite crystal, but other than that, the FOIS is my perfect modern Speedmaster.


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Dantan, I've been through the exact same dilemma.. only difference is I actually owned the Pro at the time.

Loved the Pro and enjoyed every minute of the 2+ years I had it since new. Over time though my taste evolved and I began to yearn for smaller watches more becoming to me (and my girly 6.5 wrist).

For me, the appeal of FOIS goes beyond millimetres.. heck, it actually has the same bezel as Pro (and hence in my eyes, same effective diameter) and only 1mm shorter LTL.

Rather, it's the sum of its parts that made the FOIS _the_ Speedmaster for me.

Its unique design elements culminate to a visually more delicate and dare I say it, sophisticated Speedmaster.

Good luck and let us know how you end up.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you very much, for all your wonderful comments. 

I am very confused, at the moment, between an Omega Speedmaster FOIS and a Zenith Heritage Revival Chronometro Tipo CP-2.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

dantan said:


> Thank you very much, for all your wonderful comments.
> 
> I am very confused, at the moment, between an Omega Speedmaster FOIS and a Zenith Heritage Revival Chronometro Tipo CP-2.


If you like that style I'd jphunt down one of these, it's infinitely cooler:


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I am just confused! The Submariner and Speedmaster seem to be the 'perfect' duo.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

dantan said:


> I am just confused! The Submariner and Speedmaster seem to be the 'perfect' duo.


What happened to the Explorer? Wouldn't that make a perfect trio?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a Submariner and Explorer. A Speedmaster Moonwatch is the logical choice for my collection, isn't it?


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice collection. I really like the FOIS, but the one thing that keeps me from seriously considering it is the milky grey ring created by the sapphire crystal. The sapphire creates a milky grey circle that surrounds the dial between the dial and the tachymetre scale. The sapphire Speedmaster Pro has this as well. The hesalite Speedmaster does not have this. It's one of those things that once you see it, you can't un-see it. There are lots of threads on here with comparison pictures of the sapphire and hesalite crystal.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

dantan said:


> I have a Submariner and Explorer. A Speedmaster Moonwatch is the logical choice for my collection, isn't it?


I agree a chrono is needed to round off the collection 

The Speedy is, as you say, the logical choice, if a bit predictable (although there's probably a reason for that). Well, there's always the Rolex Daytona, although I've never been much of a fan. You could also try a Heuer Cal 17 or wait for the new Autavia.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I do own an IWC Portuguieser Chronograph Automatic. 

I have my name on a Rolex Daytona Ceramic but I am on a three-year waiting list.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Go with the Speedy Pro!! It doesn't wear large at all.


----------



## starter (Aug 21, 2010)

Fatz028 said:


> Go with the Speedy Pro!! It doesn't wear large at all.


This. Probably one of the smallest-wearing 42mm watches in existence, actually.


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

dantan said:


> I have a Submariner and Explorer. A Speedmaster Moonwatch is the logical choice for my collection, isn't it?


Funny. My "nice" collection is down to just the SubC after selling my Skyfall AT a few months ago and I'm trying to choose between the Speedy Pro and the new Explorer I. I'm strongly leaning Speedy first, but having all three for me would be the ultimate collection.


----------



## Kippers (Apr 9, 2015)

I have the Omega speedmaster so i say go for it. If you can rock the 40mm Rolex, i have 2 also and your IWC which is larger than the omega you will be fine.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

If you like it, get it. In the end they are watches and in the end you can always sell and buy.


----------



## clover4studio (Jul 25, 2011)

Does this help?


----------



## .Jack (Apr 29, 2016)

I recently bought a speedy pro hesalite. I had the same dilemma and when trying on both thought they looked the same on the wrist. Here is mine on a calf leather strap similar to the FOIS.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Having owned a pro and played numerous times with the FOIS, I can tell.you I love that there is no crown guards on the FOIS, makes for a much better, more pleasurable winding experience. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CanopyPilot (Oct 29, 2016)

dantan said:


> My wrist is small and thin, at approximately 6.4 inches in diameter.


6.4 inches in diameter? and you call it SMALL and THIN??? your real name is Hulk??


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My wrist is definitely on the smaller side.

Perhaps I have incorrectly measured my wrist size, but it wouldn't be by much, if I did.



CanopyPilot said:


> 6.4 inches in diameter? and you call it SMALL and THIN??? your real name is Hulk??


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

before launching into space with a speedy may i suggest having a think about what you can cut down in your collection. 
Depending on which angle you look at it, there are several duplicities in there. After clearing some out, your confusion over
which other chronograph to get will seem less of a brick wall.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

dantan said:


> My wrist is definitely on the smaller side.
> 
> Perhaps I have incorrectly measured my wrist size, but it wouldn't be by much, if I did.


I think CanopyPilot meant you should have said "circumference" rather than "diameter" 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Oops; yes, circumference!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

FOIS gets my vote over regular Speedy Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Interesting dilemma for me!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Not my pictures, but really nice shots of FOIS in leather and steel to help you made the right decision! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just as I have been leaning towards the Speedmaster Professional, you post these!



fskywalker said:


> Not my pictures, but really nice shots of FOIS in leather and steel to help you made the right decision!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

I owned a Speedy Pro and just purchased a FOIS. Though the FOIS is still in the mail, when I tried it on I found it wore slimmer and slightly smaller than the Pro on my 6.75" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I like the Pro for its Hesalite Crystal, as well as that massive presentation box with goodies. I also think that the white baton hands are better for visibility (and presumably better lume).

What do you think?


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes, the Speedy Pro wins hands down when it comes to legibility. I tried them both a few years ago and I chose the Speedy Pro for that reason. But the FOIS is a beautiful watch.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Let's not forget the lack of crown guards on the FOIS..I love that, visually and makes a huge difference winding the watch, easier on the fingers..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

dantan said:


> I like the Pro for its Hesalite Crystal, as well as that massive presentation box with goodies. I also think that the white baton hands are better for visibility (and presumably better lume).
> 
> What do you think?


I think FOIS is the one to buy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GrnLantern (Nov 10, 2016)

I love the Legendary Moonwatch, and have one in my daily wear fleet... But lately I've been wearing my FOIS much more. They're both special in their own way, but the FOIS really grows on you.


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

*chant* FOIS.. FOIS.. FOIS!


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

I second this.. the crown is also very slightly thinner but lack of crown guard makes winding easier and more pleasurable. With the Pro I used to use the middle side section of my middle finger and bottom of thumb - more of a 'friction' than actual 'winding' action. With FOIS, I can actually wind it with my fingertips (index and thumb).



Mirabello1 said:


> Having owned a pro and played numerous times with the FOIS, I can tell.you I love that there is no crown guards on the FOIS, makes for a much better, more pleasurable winding experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! There are certainly a fair number of you who are very vocal on the FOIS! That's a good thing.


----------



## Tom Chang (May 23, 2006)

FOIS and regular Speedy each has their own merit. I have both and they both good for different occasions.


----------



## matt74 (Jul 9, 2012)

While perusing another forum for reviews and comparisons, I found this which I thought you might find of some value. Particularly with respect to dimensions.

https://omegaforums.net/threads/fois-and-3570.30298/


----------



## kingcesc (Jun 23, 2016)

See mine before deciding which one you go for


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Just got mine new in the mail. Love it!! To my eye, it wears noticeably smaller than the Pro, despite similar dimensions.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

dantan said:


> Thanks guys! There are certainly a fair number of you who are very vocal on the FOIS! That's a good thing.


Here you go!

First Omega In Space (2012 Speedmaster) FOIS, Roll Call
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...0/&share_tid=550&share_fid=20374&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The FOIS has been sold. 

Just took this photo a couple of hours earlier. 

The IWC Portuguieser Chronograph Automatic in the photo is mine.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

dantan said:


> The FOIS has been sold.
> 
> Just took this photo a couple of hours earlier.
> 
> The IWC Portuguieser Chronograph Automatic in the photo is mine.


Nice IWC! So you purchased the FOIS or the FOIS you were looking at was sold?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

dantan said:


> The FOIS has been sold.
> 
> Just took this photo a couple of hours earlier.
> 
> The IWC Portuguieser Chronograph Automatic in the photo is mine.


Oh that Zenith !!! How nice

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Molloy (Jan 7, 2010)

Buy what you like. Simple as that.

Great collection!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry; I should have made myself clear.

The FOIS that this Dealer had a week earlier had been sold so I was not able to have another look and try-on.



fskywalker said:


> Nice IWC! So you purchased the FOIS or the FOIS you were looking at was sold?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

dantan said:


> Sorry; I should have made myself clear.
> 
> The FOIS that this Dealer had a week earlier had been sold so I was not able to have another look and try-on.


Got it. Good luck on your hunt and lets us know what you finally buy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

starter said:


> A current Speedy Pro was used for a space walk just two years ago.


I'll bet that we'd see a Speedy Pro in this week's EVA, too. I just gotta find a good pic.


----------



## trojanRX (Sep 28, 2016)

I have tiny wrists and ever millimeter counted for me when going FOIS vs pro. I love the fois over the pro for several reasons already stated - no crown guards, applied logo, sword hands. I prefer durability of sapphire vs "warm" hesalite, the milky ring doesn't bother me, but that's personal.

Literally have an Instagram devoted to my fois and my friend's AT.


----------



## blokk (Dec 14, 2016)

dantan said:


> The FOIS has been sold.
> 
> Just took this photo a couple of hours earlier.
> 
> The IWC Portuguieser Chronograph Automatic in the photo is mine.


That zenith looks good.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The Zenith Heritage Revival Cronometro Tipo CP-2 is a lovely Watch.

In the end, I went home without purchasing either the Zenith or the Omega.

At the moment, I am going to think about it.

The lovely photos here of the FOIS are intriguing!



blokk said:


> That zenith looks good.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

dantan said:


> The Zenith Heritage Revival Cronometro Tipo CP-2 is a lovely Watch.
> 
> In the end, I went home without purchasing either the Zenith or the Omega.
> 
> ...


You can go wrong with either one and either one can be purchased under MSRP (don't know latest price on Speedy Pro, but FOIS can be purchased at $3300-400 new and with Omega International warranty from various reliable power sellers on the forums 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

I, too, have the same dilemma as the OP with my first Omega purchase. I was set on the "Pro" version until the sales guy showed me the FOIS at Jared's when I went to try on the Pro. I really like the smaller 39.7mm size of the FOIS on my 6.75" wrist, but wished it had the hesalite and bracelet options. One thing that stood out to me was the alpha hand on the seconds sub dial and how difficult it was for me to see it in the showroom and wish they had used the same white baton hands on all 3 sub dials. I like how legible the white baton hands are on the Pro. The Pro does wears slightly smaller with with a leather band, but I'm really drawn towards the vintage styling (straight lugs, no crown guard, etc) of the FOIS and that is why it is so hard for me to decide. Both are beautiful watches and would commemorate my 20th wedding anniversary quite nicely. Decisions, decisions...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

crumbsnatcher said:


> I was set on the "Pro" version until the sales guy showed me the FOIS at Jared's when I went to try on the Pro. I really like the smaller 39.7mm size of the FOIS on my 6.75" wrist, but wished it had the hesalite and bracelet options.


Hesalite can't be helped, but you are able to fit an Omega bracelet to the FOIS.

There are a number of threads on this if you search for "FOIS bracelet", but here's a couple:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/fois-new-omega-bracelet-1125-end-piece-560-a-928138.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/19mm-steel-bracelet-options-new-fois-3622986.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/bracelet-omega-fois-3403322.html


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

FOIS all day. And if you want a bracelet, I believe the Speedy Reduced bracelet will fit it just fine. An AD can order for you. That said, I have mine on a vintage NOS 5 row Beads of Rice bracelet and it looks killer, IMO. Put it this way, the FOIS case is so good for me that I'm about to buy the CK2998 as well (exact same case)... and I don't even feel like it's overkill. I'll wear them both and have never even thought about switching to a 'real' Speedy Pro. 

I think that in all actuality, the FOIS is as close to the original as the current Pro, if not more so. Applied logo, straight lugs, lack of crown guards. Those were all features in the original Speedy, so the only thing the Pro has going for it that is more 'original' than the FOIS is the hesalite crystal. But I'm lazy and don't want to have to polish the crystal, so I'm more than happy with sapphire. IMO, Omega killed it with the FOIS.


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

imagwai said:


> There are a number of threads on this if you search for "FOIS bracelet", but here's a couple:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/fois-new-omega-bracelet-1125-end-piece-560-a-928138.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/19mm-steel-bracelet-options-new-fois-3622986.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/bracelet-omega-fois-3403322.html


Thanks for the tip on the bracelet option for the FOIS. I've been reading up about those as well. I like the vintage styling look of the 1125 bracelet with the 617 end pieces. However, I have some reservations about the rolled metal design of the 617 end pieces. I've read that the bracelet can come off the watch if the bracelet is worn too loose. Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

bradfordcharles said:


> I have mine on a vintage NOS 5 row Beads of Rice bracelet and it looks killer, IMO.


Can you share some pictures of your FOIS with that beads of rice bracelet?


----------



## blokk (Dec 14, 2016)

crumbsnatcher said:


> Can you share some pictures of your FOIS with that beads of rice bracelet?


I was gonna ask the same thing!


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

crumbsnatcher and blokk, as I said in my previous post about not wanting to polish the hesalite... I'm lazy. So, once I manage to snap a pic and upload it, I'll be happy to do so. In the meantime, if you want to see it, my IG handle is the same as my username here and I have a few shots of it there.


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

bradfordcharles said:


> crumbsnatcher and blokk, as I said in my previous post about not wanting to polish the hesalite... I'm lazy. So, once I manage to snap a pic and upload it, I'll be happy to do so. In the meantime, if you want to see it, my IG handle is the same as my username here and I have a few shots of it there.


Just looked it up. I like the bracelet combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks, man! Also, I reread my previous post, and apologies if I came off at all dickish... not my intention at all. Long day at the office, but I should be able to track down a pic tonight so that anyone who wants to see it doesn't have to bother with IG to do so. And moreover, if the OP sees it, it may have a positive influence on his decision. One can only hope.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

bradfordcharles said:


> Thanks, man! Also, I reread my previous post, and apologies if I came off at all dickish... not my intention at all. Long day at the office, but I should be able to track down a pic tonight so that anyone who wants to see it doesn't have to bother with IG to do so. And moreover, if the OP sees it, it may have a positive influence on his decision. One can only hope.


I looked up bradfordcharles on IG and it said the account was private, no photos visible.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

imagwai said:


> I looked up bradfordcharles on IG and it said the account was private, no photos visible.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


try bradford_charles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

Ahh, my bad, yeah fskywalker got it. Also, I'll post a pic to save you guys the trouble.


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

Decision made for me. FOIS is in route from Topper. Will make for a nice 20th anniversary gift. Rob at Topper was a pleasure to deal with. None of the bank wire price being cheaper than CC price nonsense. Most importantly, I'm getting a FOIS that hasn't seen a store display case, let alone someone else's wrist from customer try ons. i can't wait til tomorrow when it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations! Please post photos when you have received yours!



crumbsnatcher said:


> Decision made for me. FOIS is in route from Topper. Will make for a nice 20th anniversary gift. Rob at Topper was a pleasure to deal with. None of the bank wire price being cheaper than CC price nonsense. Most importantly, I'm getting a FOIS that hasn't seen a store display case, let alone someone else's wrist from customer try ons. i can't wait til tomorrow when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

@dantan here's a teaser pic sent from Rob at Topper before he boxed it up. It's gonna be a long night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Congrats!!!


Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Bignogga (Aug 28, 2013)

Congrats crumbsnatcher! For another reference I've had mine on a 1125 bracelet with 617 end links for the past 6 months with no problems..


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

Bignogga said:


> Congrats crumbsnatcher! For another reference I've had mine on a 1125 bracelet with 617 end links for the past 6 months with no problems..


That's a beautiful bracelet setup. Does the stock spring bars that come with the FOIS work with that bracelet or do I need something else? Any issues with end pieces rattling?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bignogga (Aug 28, 2013)

crumbsnatcher said:


> That's a beautiful bracelet setup. Does the stock spring bars that come with the FOIS work with that bracelet or do I need something else? Any issues with end pieces rattling?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they do, although my dealer hooked me up with a new set to go with the bracelet and a couple extra for another setup I have for a leather strap other than the stock brown. I will be honest, the end links stock are not a flush fit, so I had them do a little massaging to pinch them a little flatter to sit a little more flush. No rattling at all my friend... I definitely have a lot of people that know Speedmasters take a double look when they see the bracelet asking if it's a vintage Speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

@Bignogga that's good to hear about the bracelet. Thanks for feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bignogga (Aug 28, 2013)

crumbsnatcher said:


> @Bignogga that's good to hear about the bracelet. Thanks for feedback.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries @crumbsnatcher here is my other setup on custom black leather strap...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

That's nice too! The FOIS seems to be pretty versatile. You can dress it up or down. I'd like to get a brown leather band like your black one. Is there a name for that style leather band with the two side stitches? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bignogga (Aug 28, 2013)

I think they go simply as vintage style leather straps, but I'm no guru, I'm sure some of the OGs can confirm the exact name though. I had this one made by Detroit Strap Co., kind of bias to my home town. He makes them from old biker jackets, superb, soft and nice worn feel. If he had a different shade of brown, I would have ordered a brown one too by now. Still on the hunt for the right shade right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Bignogga said:


> No worries @crumbsnatcher here is my other setup on custom black leather strap...


Recently added the same combo to mine.








Also works well on rally...


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

@imagwai both straps look great. Where did you source that black vintage style strap from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The FOIS on various straps looks great!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

crumbsnatcher said:


> @imagwai both straps look great. Where did you source that black vintage style strap from?


Both straps from eBay seller theleatherstraps, 20mm is the default size but he can make them 19mm. Nice straps, Italian leather, good value.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

imagwai said:


> Both straps from eBay seller theleatherstraps, 20mm is the default size but he can make them 19mm. Nice straps, Italian leather, good value.


I'll have to check this out as I'm looking for new straps, thanks!


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

#5827 just arrived. She's a beauty. Can't stop looking at her. I removed the Omega buckle and paired it with my 16mm Bob Davis deployant clasp for now. Omega deployant clasp will be acquired in the near future. Did I tell you I love this watch?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

crumbsnatcher said:


> #5827 just arrived. She's a beauty. Can't stop looking at her. I removed the Omega buckle and paired it with my 16mm Bob Davis deployant clasp for now. Omega deployant clasp will be acquired in the near future. Did I tell you I love this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

Congrats, it looks great! Enjoy. #622 says hello. Also, i had no idea that they were that far along with the numbering. Oof, glad you got one, but wish they would have stopped under 5k. Oh well.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

bradfordcharles said:


> Congrats, it looks great! Enjoy. #622 says hello. Also, i had no idea that they were that far along with the numbering. Oof, glad you got one, but wish they would have stopped under 5k. Oh well.


I haven't checked every single post in this topic but I *think* the highest number posted is #6004
https://omegaforums.net/threads/first-omega-in-space-2012-speedmaster-fois-roll-call.550/


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

imagwai said:


> I haven't checked every single post in this topic but I *think* the highest number posted is #6004
> https://omegaforums.net/threads/first-omega-in-space-2012-speedmaster-fois-roll-call.550/


That thread has a 655X, who knows what the highest number is so far...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

The mfg date stamp on the cardboard box shows 7/15 for me so it makes sense that 655x is reported in that other thread above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bignogga (Aug 28, 2013)

crumbsnatcher said:


> #5827 just arrived. She's a beauty. Can't stop looking at her. I removed the Omega buckle and paired it with my 16mm Bob Davis deployant clasp for now. Omega deployant clasp will be acquired in the near future. Did I tell you I love this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats again!!! Enjoy it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

It sure looks nice. I liked it more than the Pro the last time I tried any of these on.

My wife made a deal with me that when I can make the next step up in my career, she'll buy an Omega for me. I hope the FOIS is still being made fresh when the time comes (or, if it isn't, at least my choices will be narrowed a bit!).


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations, crumbsnatcher!

That looks great!

Wear it in good health!


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Numbered or not, that's a beautiful Speedy. I got mine yesterday and absolutely get the appeal.

I have big wrists, but I like the fit. I'm also a hesalite Speedy Pro owner, but it was too tough to resist the classic case without the crown guards, and the sapphire is well done on this one (just as it is on the sapphire sandwich pros). Legibility is not a problem at all. I put this one right in line with my SM300MC as it relates to that.

I know it has been said already, but this really does convey a sporty elegance from the 60's very nicely. Even the 'not in your face' Omega logo size is just right. This one really works on so many levels.

Congrats on everyone who has one.


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

@JP(Canada) aside from the lack of hesalite crystal, which I dont mind the sapphire after having it on my wrist for a day now, I really wish they had used the same white baton hands for the seconds subdial as the other two chrono subdials. Due to the shiny small hands, it's a bit difficult to see under Norma conditions and lighting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

crumbsnatcher said:


> @JP(Canada) aside from the lack of hesalite crystal, which I dont mind the sapphire after having it on my wrist for a day now, I really wish they had used the same white baton hands for the seconds subdial as the other two chrono sundials. Due to the shiny small hands, it's a bit difficult to see under Norma conditions and lighting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the distinction. Current time in metal hands, and chrono-time in white hands. When the metal reflects a dark background, it can take away the shine, but even the slightest movement of the wrist corrects that, so in my case, it's not an issue. And, it's wouldn't be fair to leave out the fact that when those same hands reflect a light/bright background, they really pop! Of course, the all white Speedy Pro hands are ideal in any light, in my experience, and there are few chronographs that can compete with that.

Who knows, maybe they'll pair a speedy pro dial with the CK2998 case in a modern release some day...that would make a lot of folks happy!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

JP(Canada) said:


> Who knows, maybe they'll pair a speedy pro dial with the CK2998 case in a modern release some day...that would make a lot of folks happy!


Being a mod friendly WIS, would love to put the Speedy Tuesday dial on the FOIS; that would be sweet!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

fskywalker said:


> Being a mod friendly WIS, would love to put the Speedy Tuesday dial on the FOIS; that would be sweet!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


and the crown with the vintage Omega symbol signature....


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

JP(Canada) said:


> I like the distinction. Current time in metal hands, and chrono-time in white hands. When the metal reflects a dark background, it can take away the shine, but even the slightest movement of the wrist corrects that, so in my case, it's not an issue. And, it's wouldn't be fair to leave out the fact that when those same hands reflect a light/bright background, they really pop! Of course, the all white Speedy Pro hands are ideal in any light, in my experience, and there are few chronographs that can compete with that.
> 
> Who knows, maybe they'll pair a speedy pro dial with the CK2998 case in a modern release some day...that would make a lot of folks happy!


A guy over on the Reddit watch thread has kind of done this. Just replaced the hands. I think it looks awesome, but I wonder if ditching the alpha hands would hurt the character of the watch? Maybe one day when it's time for my FOIS first service, I'll consider it. Not my pic (belongs to eremos on Reddit Watches):










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Dufresne said:


> A guy over on the Reddit watch thread has kind of done this. Just replaced the hands. Maybe one day when it's time for my FOIS first service, I'll consider it. Not my pic (belongs to eremos on Reddit Watches):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! :-!


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

@Dufresne I like that franken FOIS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

crumbsnatcher said:


> @Dufresne I like that franken FOIS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, and you keep the best part of the FOIS dial--the applied logo. I will admit that at times the stock FOIS alpha hands aren't the easiest to see, but I don't see it as much of an issue. Besides, it's 2017--who wears a watch to tell time anyway!!??!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I hope the FOIS is still being made fresh when the time comes (or, if it isn't, at least my choices will be narrowed a bit!).


Pretty sure it's stopped being made fresh now.


----------



## GrnLantern (Nov 10, 2016)

Indeed. Word on the street is that whatever's in Omega's production pipeline right now, and whatever is in stock at dealers is it. No more. They're done making new FOIS's.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

That's news to me!


----------



## jannen (Jun 12, 2014)

GrnLantern said:


> Indeed. Word on the street is that whatever's in Omega's production pipeline right now, and whatever is in stock at dealers is it. No more. They're done making new FOIS's.


Damn, That's it. I'm going to buy one on Monday! I think they stopped at #7000. Don't ask me why &#55357;&#56833; Maybe with the sigma symbol having two '7's in it.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

GrnLantern said:


> Indeed. Word on the street is that whatever's in Omega's production pipeline right now, and whatever is in stock at dealers is it. No more. They're done making new FOIS's.


Despite myself and my views on the modern Omega business, I find myself drawn to these... The case really is smaller and neater than the Speedy Pro, which I find bulky, I prefer sapphire, and I don't mind the lack of bracelet. But it's too late. The price now will probably start going up; even the limited-edition CK2998, which struggled to retain its full price at launch, is now selling above retail price in many Europeam locations.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

GrnLantern said:


> Indeed. Word on the street is that whatever's in Omega's production pipeline right now, and whatever is in stock at dealers is it. No more. They're done making new FOIS's.


Just got off the phone with Swatch Group Canada as I was curious. This can still be ordered from Switzerland according to them. Not discontinued.


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

crumbsnatcher said:


> Decision made for me. FOIS is in route from Topper. Will make for a nice 20th anniversary gift. Rob at Topper was a pleasure to deal with. None of the bank wire price being cheaper than CC price nonsense. Most importantly, I'm getting a FOIS that hasn't seen a store display case, let alone someone else's wrist from customer try ons. i can't wait til tomorrow when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rob IS the man at Topper....I buy all my new watches from him. best prices and excellent service....Can't ask for much more than that.....I live in Florida so I don't pay taxes on it since it's fro out of state plus Rob always overnights the watch to me or at least two-day delivery so I don't have to wait long.....


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

Just got this beaut from Rob at topper yesterday....I can't stop wearing it....only thing is, I'd like to venture out with a different leather strap....perhaps a black one with white stitching ? Maybe a NATO....any suggestions that you guys might have on where I can look for some cool leather straps that would fit this watch ?


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

crumbsnatcher said:


> Decision made for me. FOIS is in route from Topper. Will make for a nice 20th anniversary gift. Rob at Topper was a pleasure to deal with. None of the bank wire price being cheaper than CC price nonsense. Most importantly, I'm getting a FOIS that hasn't seen a store display case, let alone someone else's wrist from customer try ons. i can't wait til tomorrow when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rob IS the man at Topper....I buy all my new watches from him. best prices and excellent service....Can't ask for much more than that.....I live in Florida so I don't pay taxes on it since it's fro out of state plus Rob always overnights the watch to me or at least two-day delivery so I don't have to wait long.....


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

FSU92grad said:


> Just got this beaut from Rob at topper yesterday....I can't stop wearing it....only thing is, I'd like to venture out with a different leather strap....perhaps a black one with white stitching ? Maybe a NATO....any suggestions that you guys might have on where I can look for some cool leather straps that would fit this watch ?


Yes, Rob was very nice to buy the watch from. I'll be going back to him for future purchases. Anyhow, I Just ordered one of these from Jack Foster. They've got lots of Horween leathers in various colors and strap styles, including these vintage styles and natos.

Horween Dublin English tan leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

crumbsnatcher said:


> Yes, Rob was very nice to buy the watch from. I'll be going back to him for future purchases. Anyhow, I Just ordered one of these from Jack Foster. They've got lots of Horween leathers in various colors and strap styles, including these vintage styles and natos.
> 
> Horween Dublin English tan leather
> 
> ...


Cool...do you know what size I would need for my FOIS? 20mm or 19mm? Or how do I know what size will fit my dial ?


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

@FSU92grad FOIS has 19mm lugs, but some FOIS owners have reported that 20mm leather straps will fit snugly too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

crumbsnatcher said:


> @FSU92grad FOIS has 19mm lugs, but some FOIS owners have reported that 20mm leather straps will fit snugly too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ! Yes, I went to website !! Decisions Decisions....Not sure what leather to choose...Just want something soft and supple like what is on the current strap it came with, but a little thicker in diameter...


----------



## Bignogga (Aug 28, 2013)

crumbsnatcher said:


> @FSU92grad FOIS has 19mm lugs, but some FOIS owners have reported that 20mm leather straps will fit snugly too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@crumbsnatcher any feedback on Jack Fosters straps, as far as thickness, softness vs stiffness and of course quality?


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

@Bignogga I'll report back next week when I receive my strap as this is my first order from them. The chromexcel and cordovan looks very nice too. I have a pair of Alden Indy boots in Horween chromexcel and the leather is super supple without any break in required since day one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

FSU92grad said:


> Just got this beaut from Rob at topper yesterday....I can't stop wearing it....only thing is, I'd like to venture out with a different leather strap....perhaps a black one with white stitching ? Maybe a NATO....any suggestions that you guys might have on where I can look for some cool leather straps that would fit this watch ?


Nice pickup, congrats, and lovely photo.

For straps, check my posts #97 and #100 in this thread. I'd highly recommend.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

It's honestly perfect on any 20mm strap. I've not had any trouble squeezing any of them in the lug space, although once you do this, they become 19mm straps at the lugs. I also have an inexpensive 19mm Haley-Roma Horween shell cordovan strap which looks great--sort of a better-looking riff on the OEM strap that comes with the FOIS. Also have a few leather NATOs (kangaroo leather and a natural Horween single pass strap) that I like. Honestly, this watch works great with so many straps. Check out my IG feed (@dukerules) if you want to see some pics of these.


----------



## plasticmoz (Dec 17, 2016)

Have any FOIS owners got a suggestion for a deployant/strap combo that works well with this? Should I be going with the Omega 16mm? Is there a strap Omega makes that works with that?


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Go with a 20mm strap. It takes away from any gaps between the lugs.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

plasticmoz said:


> Have any FOIS owners got a suggestion for a deployant/strap combo that works well with this? Should I be going with the Omega 16mm? Is there a strap Omega makes that works with that?


Try Barenia CUZ000918 with deployant. It is 20mm but as said before will fit; below on my gone CK2998










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

@fskywalker That is a really beautiful strap. Is that the OEM Omega strap? The color is so nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

crumbsnatcher said:


> @fskywalker That is a really beautiful strap. Is that the OEM Omega strap? The color is so nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Omega Reference CUZ000918 (20mm, deployment only). It's the one comes on the Aqua Terra Golf and on a few other Omegas. It's relatively cheap, like $110 at Omega Boutique; one of my favorites! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

fskywalker said:


> Yes, Omega Reference CUZ000918 (20mm, deployment only). It's the one comes on the Aqua Terra Golf and on a few other Omegas. It's relatively cheap, like $110 at Omega Boutique; one of my favorites!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, only $110? I'll have to call the boutique to get one. Is that a little lighter in color compared to the FIOS brown strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

crumbsnatcher said:


> Wow, only $110? I'll have to call the boutique to get one. Is that a little lighter in color compared to the FIOS brown strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is lighter. Its called Novonappa leather by Omega and will get darker (patina) over time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

I do like this color....almost like a cognac color....looks comfortable too


----------



## plasticmoz (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks Francisco


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

Where are guys finding this beautiful Omega AT Golf strap for $110? I called Chicago boutique and was quoted $280 for the strap. Hit me up if you got a lead on this price. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

crumbsnatcher said:


> Where are guys finding this beautiful Omega AT Golf strap for $110? I called Chicago boutique and was quoted $280 for the strap. Hit me up if you got a lead on this price. Thanks.


Was that just for the strap or for the strap and clasp?

Incidentally, I was charged precisely £69 for a replacement standard brown FOIS strap by an Omega boutique last year. Seems some straps are cheaper than others with Omega.


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

@imagwau that was just the leather strap. Sales guy told me the deployant clasp was another $280. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

crumbsnatcher said:


> @imagwau that was just the leather strap. Sales guy told me the deployant clasp was another $280.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


280 bucks for a clasp ? WTH?


----------



## plasticmoz (Dec 17, 2016)

crumbsnatcher said:


> Where are guys finding this beautiful Omega AT Golf strap for $110? I called Chicago boutique and was quoted $280 for the strap. Hit me up if you got a lead on this price. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I talked to the same boutique a few days ago and quoted me $280 just for the strap too. I'm looking for one of these too but certainly not at that price.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

OEM products and accessories are always expensive.


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

@dantan yes, agreed. However, there were some members that were fortunate to get this particular OEM strap at the boutique/AD for $110. Looks like the price has gone up 160% on this strap since then and is now $280. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Or maybe got only the leather part of the strap and reused the deployant?


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

@BarracksSi correct, $110 was for just the leather strap without the deployant clasp. However, when I called the Chicago boutique, I was quoted $280 for just the strap and another $280 for the deployant clasp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

crumbsnatcher said:


> @BarracksSi correct, $110 was for just the leather strap without the deployant clasp. However, when I called the Chicago boutique, I was quoted $280 for just the strap and another $280 for the deployant clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess I got lucky when bought one for $110ish ! Either they almost triple the MSRP price or they had originally an incorrect price in their system

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Not quite the same model, but recently I asked OB about the leather strap and clasp on the Speedmaster Professional. I was quoted $330 AUD for the deployant and $480 AUD for the strap. $810 AUD or about $600 USD for strap and deployant is a bit much for me


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

First day on the wrist while my Speedmaster pro is off getting a new main spring. Impressed. Different animal altogether.


----------



## jannen (Jun 12, 2014)

Got mine in January, Nr 599*. Such an amazing piece! Grey suede shoes from De Griff straps (Ursus on WUS)


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

The more I wear this one, the more I appreciate it.









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice combo!


----------



## jannen (Jun 12, 2014)

Todays outfit :-!


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

jannen said:


> Todays outfit :-!
> 
> View attachment 10980898


That suede strap looks so nice. I've been in touch with De Griff and will likely order a strap too. I like that suede and the barenia leather option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jannen (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Crumbsnatcher, nice to hear that! You won't regret your choice, excellent match with your Speedy. I'm thinking about getting an Elephant grey too


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Lovely! Is that 1125/560?



sirlordcomic said:


> The more I wear this one, the more I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Pferdeleder said:


> Lovely! Is that 1125/560?


Yes indeed!!! One SEL seems to fit a little better so maybe I will switch, but very comfortable watch. Makes my 300 MCO feel like a monster (but that's still a very comfy piece too).

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

New cordovan rally strap. Now I just need to save up for the air cooled 911...


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

jannen said:


> Todays outfit :-!
> 
> View attachment 10980898


You are one confident man to wear paisley pants. :-!


----------



## jannen (Jun 12, 2014)

TellingTime said:


> You are one confident man to wear paisley pants. :-!


Hahaha Thank you, wouldn't have done it without my wife's support :-d


----------



## Bignogga (Aug 28, 2013)

crumbsnatcher said:


> @Bignogga I'll report back next week when I receive my strap as this is my first order from them. The chromexcel and cordovan looks very nice too. I have a pair of Alden Indy boots in Horween chromexcel and the leather is super supple without any break in required since day one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@crumbsnatcher Any feedback to report on the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

Bignogga said:


> @crumbsnatcher Any feedback to report on the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I probably wouldn't buy this brand of straps again. I rushed into this purchase because of the excitement of getting a new watch. In hindsight, there are better options out there at this price range. This strap is not lined underneath so it is a very flimsy strap, casual strap. The tapering isn't very good because it only tapers down to 18mm so it doesn't give the strap the proper vintage look as the straps that taper down to 16mm. I guess this is all personal preference anyways. Something about these vintage style 2 stitch straps....they feel very wobbly and loose on the spring bars. I've been communicating with Jan at degriffstraps.com and will likely order a Barenia leather 2 stitch vintage style strap from him. His straps are lined and have the tapering that I'm looking for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bignogga (Aug 28, 2013)

crumbsnatcher said:


> I probably wouldn't buy this brand of straps again. I rushed into this purchase because of the excitement of getting a new watch. In hindsight, there are better options out there at this price range. This strap is not lined underneath so it is a very flimsy strap, casual strap. The tapering isn't very good because it only tapers down to 18mm so it doesn't give the strap the proper vintage look as the straps that taper down to 16mm. I guess this is all personal preference anyways. Something about these vintage style 2 stitch straps....they feel very wobbly and loose on the spring bars. I've been communicating with Jan at degriffstraps.com and will likely order a Barenia leather 2 stitch vintage style strap from him. His straps are lined and have the tapering that I'm looking for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on, thanks for the feedback, I'm sticking with Colareb, although they are limited in what they offer at 19mm, but the quality is great, I have one for my Planet Ocean and soon to order their Milano strap for the FOIS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

Bignogga said:


> Right on, thanks for the feedback, I'm sticking with Colareb, although they are limited in what they offer at 19mm, but the quality is great, I have one for my Planet Ocean and soon to order their Milano strap for the FOIS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can u share a pic of your FOIS on your colareb strap? Curious to see what it looks like. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bignogga (Aug 28, 2013)

crumbsnatcher said:


> Can u share a pic of your FOIS on your colareb strap? Curious to see what it looks like. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Colareb for the FOIS yet, just for my PO, I'll post a photo when I get the one for the FOIS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Chang (May 23, 2006)

I have the standard model and FOIS. FOIS is more of a classic watch and not as sporty as the standard model. I like them both standard model for more casual settings and FOIS for a little more dressy occasions. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Question for those who've fitted 1125 bracelet on FOIS.. which endlinks did you use, 560 or 617? Why? What are the pros/cons of each (if you've tried both)?

Thanks!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Pferdeleder said:


> Question for those who've fitted 1125 bracelet on FOIS.. which endlinks did you use, 560 or 617? Why? What are the pros/cons of each (if you've tried both)?
> 
> Thanks!


560, because Father John used them, and for no other reason than that. They worked just fine, but didn't completely fill out the space between the lugs.


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Doc.. I can see the gap on the right side.. assume you intentionally pushed the bracelet far left to get that effect? Or in other words, in normal circumstance, the bracelet will sort of rest / self-centre itself and not have that big a gap.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Pferdeleder said:


> Thanks Doc.. I can see the gap on the right side.. assume you intentionally pushed the bracelet far left to get that effect? Or in other words, in normal circumstance, the bracelet will sort of rest / self-centre itself and not have that big a gap.


Yes, it mostly stays centered well, and what you're seeing is more shadow than gap. But the end-link height or thickness is not as much as the height of the lugs, so the lugs can cast a shadow over the end-link.


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Mine will br delivered tomorrow.
My first Omega watch, debated for a long time between Tudor BB or Omega speedmaster n speedmaster FOIS (size, sapphire glass n the face its a NE helped me made the decision.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ok guys,

So i got the watch and wore it out for thr first time (its a wedding gift from my fiance that I haven't officially given to me yet). I fully wound the watch till I cant wind anymore and wore it out to the mall, short after I found out the time was wrong (stopped ticking). I re-wound the watch (mayve two full turns) and didnt think of anything. But then short after I found out it stopped ticking again.
I dont think this is normal, has this happen to any?
I am planing on bringing the watch to the AD tomorrow. 
Its pretty dissapointing...


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Ssunnylee24 said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> So i got the watch and wore it out for thr first time (its a wedding gift from my fiance that I haven't officially given to me yet). I fully wound the watch till I cant wind anymore and wore it out to the mall, short after I found out the time was wrong (stopped ticking). I re-wound the watch (mayve two full turns) and didnt think of anything. But then short after I found out it stopped ticking again.
> I dont think this is normal, has this happen to any?
> ...


Definitely not normal at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

So I set the time at 11:20 p.m. Before bed and found out this morning it was stopped at 03:10.55. Its weird because whenever I find out the watch is stopped, its stopped at 55sec mark. I gave it a tap on the side of the watch n started to move again. 1hr later I chk and its stopped at 3:4x.55' again at 55 sec mark. 
Wth omega?


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

This will be my 30th gift in a few months. Picked it up now used in a great deal. Just gone into hibernation after testing.


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Just to update my case.
It is being taken care of with the world warranty.
Just taking a bit too long.


----------



## movoblast (Apr 21, 2015)

Berty234 said:


> This will be my 30th gift in a few months. Picked it up now used in a great deal. Just gone into hibernation after testing.
> 
> View attachment 11309146


I had to do a double take. Love it haha!


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

My FOIS - and my first Omega - just landed yesterday and I'm thrilled to join the club, #68xx. I entertained crazy thoughts of waiting for an Ed White and missed out on the Speedy Tuesday reservation, but this more than checks all the right boxes and more for me.


----------



## Owlsu (Oct 25, 2014)

When I went to buy my Speedy I knew full well from years of research that I was going to get the professional and nothing would change that. They had a FOIS there and I tried it on before actually trying the Speedy itself for the first time in the flesh. 

The FOIS seemed a bit smaller and I liked that the crown was really big and easy to turn. I didn't like the hands, the odd shaped second marker, the sapphire crystal or that it came on leather.

The Speedy crown seemed small and hard to wind by comparison but I liked everything else about it more than the FOIS. Even with my 5.9 or barely 6 inch wrist I'd still choose the standard one to be honest.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I NEARLY purchased one today!

Even after fully winding a FOIS, it refused to work. 

The AD will be obtaining one from Melbourne next week and I shall have another look.


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Mine refused to work as well but got it taken care of.
here are some pictures to help you


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Lovely!

I think that I am now starting to 'get' the whole Speedmaster craze. It's only taken a few years and trying a few on!


----------



## Omega4Ever (Dec 31, 2016)

Great!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Lovely watch! Here's my mod FOIS (different dial and hands, brushed lugs)


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

No way that is a fantastic watch. I vastly prefer ot overmthe Speedy reduced which is also 39mm and would fit your wrist well I believe. The FIS is a really cool watch with a unique style. Go for it!


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

We have the same wrist size 6.5 to 7.
Here's my 005 Hesalite that I purchased recently.
42mm case size is perfect for me.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## apparitions (Jan 21, 2014)

The size and sapphire crystal were the main factors I choose the FOIS. I think it also has a unique history that can hold its own.

Here's the one I purchased recently from a user on WUS.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## avulpescu (Sep 23, 2009)

Mine just arrived . I find the watch very sleek, however i expected a much darker brown for the leather strap


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

I know this is an old thread, but I did a thing, and this arrived today:


----------



## iluvettes3 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 6.5" wrist and that original speedy fit my wrist amazingly well....It wears well and it is somewhat of a status piece, so if its a little big, who cares


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

iluvettes3 said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist and that original speedy fit my wrist amazingly well....It wears well and it is somewhat of a status piece, so if its a little big, who cares


I agree that it wears amazingly well.

I have just a 6 1/8" wrist, and I think the case diameter and lug-to-lug are in the sweet spot for smaller wrists. I was slightly worried that the 14mm case thickness would be too tall. However, that is tempered by the fact that the watch settles down into my wrist. Since my ulna bone is really prominent I have to wear the watch slightly further above my wrist bone, which probably explains why the watch doesn't look quite as tall as it would if it were right on top of the bone.


----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

That’s a lovely collection and go with what’s most comfortable! Sounds like the FIOS works best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Love mine


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

On nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Mchu004 said:


> Love mine
> 
> View attachment 13730279


Very nice, and great photography!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Ken G said:


> I would say try not to allow yourself to fall for the whole "real" Speedmaster thing to the extent that you convince yourself anything other than the Pro is an inferior watch. That might be easier said than done as a lot of people will tell you otherwise!
> 
> Sure, try on the Pro and if it suits you and sings to you, then by all means go for it. You'll absolutely love it. It's a wonderful watch.
> 
> ...


This an awesome point. Thanks.


----------

